# FATTY FROG



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

My pacman frog's new home


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

FATTY


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

in action


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

dude that is awesome


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pacman


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

awesome shot of it eating the mouse was it alive?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pac mans are pretty cool man, i still may get one for my empty 20 gal tank


----------



## DigitalRhom (Oct 13, 2004)

That is awsome! how big do they get?


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

yea.. it was a live mouse.. they are ambush predators.

my guy is about 4-5inches. I think they get to about 5-6inchs. I believe


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow

I have never seen one of those before.

Has it ever tried to bite you??

Where do I get one and how much are they?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice shot you caught there. Those are cool frogs.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

What's the care like on those guys?


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

yea red.. he's bit me before.

I was cleaning his tank and he bit my ring finger. Like a pitbull, he wouldn't let go. These guys have teeth, but he didn't break my skin.

I think you can find them for around $20 at 1-2". where are you located. My lfs has some now.

slanted, all you need to do is change the water bowl whenever he poops in it. feed it a mice once a week or large feeders 2-3 times a week. very easy maintenance.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Hhhhhm,

need a heat lap or anything special in the tank?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DUDE that in action pic .. almost gurantee would win non p potm submit it u got my vote thats awesome .. i never seen a frog with a mouse in his mouth im in awe i almost wanna go buy one for 30 bucks lol but i think he would eat willy (my newt ) and i grown to like my willy so it would make me sad if he was eaten


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

slanted.. he does need a lamp. i just use my 10g light. supposedly your supposed to keep the air temp around 80, but he does fine without it. They need to have a land/water setup. But, i've seen people with just water.

slck.. haha.. i think he would eat willy. i've fed him a decent sized anole and he ate him as a snack.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!
How big of tank is that?


----------



## taewonee (Aug 6, 2003)

20g long

but.. he's back in a 10g.

10g is more than enough.


----------

